# Small sander that does a big job



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

I've version had an earlier version of that sander for at least 7-8 years and I gotta tell ya, it just keeps on going and going. I reach for it anytime I'm working in corners or french windows, etc.
Great tool.


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

Greg,
A special thanks for at least showing a price. Seems many LJ reviews want to keep pricing a state secret.

Was $110 the MSRP? What did you pay? You don't specify.

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

$110 was my cost from Amazon shipping included.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## araldite (Jan 29, 2009)

I also have an older version of that Bosch for many years and I've never had any trouble with it. It still works like new.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Appreciate the review. After buying a Bosch Router Kit 1617 EVSPK on an emergency basis, I am looking at that brand for my next sander, also. The Bosch Router so far is performing beyond my expectations. There is also a PC sander reviewd on LJ that has a good rep. I have this ancient Hitachi 1/2 sheet orbital, 17 years old. I certainly am not waiting for it to die to buy a new sander. I am convinced that Hitachi will survive anything except a sludge hammer or a direct hit from an RPG.

I don't think they sell a quality sander locally but I may look around. I definitely need a detail sander. If I don't see anything locally soon I will order. So thanks for the info.


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

I also have a Bosch Colt palm router and love it. Just exactly the right tool for lots of light duty jobs where a full size router is just extra weight to control. I'm a fan of PC sanders as well. I have a PC random orbit sander that has been running strong for 15 years (eventually I had to replace the foam hook/loop pad after about 13 years but that was cuz the foam dried out and started to crumble). I'd say that you'll likely be happy with either so it may be a matter of personal preference on ergonomics/features.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks Greg, I am favoriting this review so I can find it when I decide to purchase…...........


----------

